
Five fitness tracking apps for Android - FluidDjango
http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57349556-285/five-fitness-tracking-apps-for-android/?tag=cnetRiver
======
pferde
All of these work best when connected to an online account of some sorts.
Without it, lot of functionality (statistics, data export, map view) tends to
be unavailable.

There are some local-only apps out there (mostly from the opensource-leaning
devs), but they are either buggy, lack important features, or have atrocious
interface.

What I need is an app combining slick UI and stability of let's say Runkeeper
and offline data storage, since I am a luddite and do not care about social
networks or 3rd parties having access to my workout data.

One can dream, eh? :P

